# galesi brescia .25



## greenjackson16 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thinking about buying my first gun. I've been shooting with my father a few times. He had a taurus 38 revolver and a Kimber Super Carry Pro. I really like both of them and pretty much can use them whenever I want, but I've been wanting my own gun lately. When I was at the local gun store the other day I saw a galesi brescia 25. Its a nice looking gun and I've heard its not bad at shooting (when it feeds). I would use it at the shooting range mostly, and occasionally I would carry it when I needed protection. I've heard that this gun has some jamming problems as alot of older semi-autos do. The price tag is $199. It looks in pretty good condition, but I'm no expert.

also the first picture looks like the one I'm interested in http://www.littlegun.info/arme italienne/a galesi 503 504 gb.htm

What do you guys think, is it a good buy?
Thanks
~ Jackson


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

greenjackson16 said:


> Thinking about buying my first gun. I've been shooting with my father a few times. He had a taurus 38 revolver and a Kimber Super Carry Pro. I really like both of them and pretty much can use them whenever I want, but I've been wanting my own gun lately. When I was at the local gun store the other day I saw a galesi brescia 25. Its a nice looking gun and I've heard its not bad at shooting (when it feeds). I would use it at the shooting range mostly, and occasionally I would carry it when I needed protection. I've heard that this gun has some jamming problems as alot of older semi-autos do. The price tag is $199. It looks in pretty good condition, but I'm no expert.
> 
> also the first picture looks like the one I'm interested in galesi
> 
> ...


good buy? no... good bye? YES.... say good bye to small little used pieces of crap.... very poor choice of a first gun..... buy a blender instead and make some tasty beverages while you research your first gun purchase


----------



## greenjackson16 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions on a smaller gun that would be a good first purchase? I'm looking to try not spending more than a few hundred. I know that probably makes my options slim, but there has to be something out there.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

greenjackson16 said:


> Do you have any suggestions on a smaller gun that would be a good first purchase? I'm looking to try not spending more than a few hundred. I know that probably makes my options slim, but there has to be something out there.


for self defense smaller is not a good option unless its the ONLY option, if you want small and cheap its a good bet that you are not going to shoot often enough to become proficient with an automatic. they require more training on how to clear a failure to feed or extract. i recommend that you find a nice used .38 revolver and learn to use it well.


----------

